# A few new initials on his name



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Towhee Q'd too*

Towhee also Q'd in her jumpers run. Very nice run - we are becoming a team 

Neither dog Q'd in the STD runs. Faelan had 2 refusals on the weaves (one was me since an attempt to slow him down before jamming the weaves backfired and then he popped the 10th pole). Towhee had an interesting experience. As we were setting up a min-pin got loose and was zooming about in our ring. All kinds of people trying to lure this dog for quite awhile so I finally let Ms Towhee roll on her back to receive tummy rubs while we waited. Well Towhee is fast under normal conditions and the added restraint sent her over the edge. She was flying so fast she slid into me and that scared her; but she did some very nice moves, she got her table and all her contacts but the experience left her unsure enough to bail her tunnel & chute - I figured since she was already off-guard not to work her through it - tomorrow is a new day 

Interestingly enough, I received several comments on how fast both dogs are - in class many folks don't see it since we have limited space but on the agility courses they do fly 

ETA: The astroturf had enough dogs sliding, face and shoulder planting etc that I need to consider if the controlled atmosphere outweighs the sliding factor - a lot of people were wondering if there is something that can be put on the pads to help - me, I think it just might not be worth the risk once my two are in Excellent and the turns can be extreme ...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations! Sounds like it was a GReat day


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats Sharon and kids.. sounds like everything is working very nicely..
Good job guys.. keep up the wonderful stuff!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Great news, congratulations!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

woo hooo, way to go Faelan! And nice job Towhee, too!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on the new title!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW...Super FANTASTIC! Way to go Faelan and Towhee! What a great day!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is super awesome. Way to Go!!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job Faelan! I hope Towhee will get that confidence back after sliding into you.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations St. Faelan! And sounds like a great weekend for everyone.
I think football players don't like astroturf for the same reasons.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yesterday I was plain worried about my Towhee. Her STD course started with the tire to the dogwalk. She barely made it to the dog walk and bailed - she LOVES her dogwalk!! Was it a sharp whistle , body slamming into the dividers, a roar of the crowd? Something else? I don't know. The dog walk was within a foot or so of the curtain dividing the ring from the adult soccer players and they were at times coming through, banging into it or the balls were.

So, ala Diane Bauman, time for damage control. 3 hours of not letting her sleep by keeping her out and about, walking, cuddling, sitting, playing meet & greet. Then the Jumpers runs were yee haws for both dogs - no Q's but it was about driving them at speed, letting them have their heads and absolutely joyous times - again folks were like, those dogs are FAST. One kind guy even mentioned that I should do anything possible to avoid the wrong course Faelan had in JWW, but honestly a Q would have been a bonus, it wasn't my game plan.  

ETA: I only spent 3 hours after 'the event' keeping Ms Towhee awake - Diane Bauman advocates 4 hours. But time did not allow 4 hours - kind of dark timing in reverse; when you want the dog to remember and learn, let them sleep. If you want the dog to forget, keep them awake.



Happy said:


> Great job Faelan! I hope Towhee will get that confidence back after sliding into you.


----------

